# new eastern OK park



## mtlroofer (Jun 8, 2011)

this is just let anybody that is traveling thru eastern oklahoma to make them aware of a new park in Fort Gibson.
it is just 5 miles east of Muskogee on hwy 62 and just 10 miles from hwy 69

close to the navigation system, 4 lakes and LOTS of things to do!

47 sites w/ 31 pull thru's

30 and 50 amp w/ fhu and wifi

4 baths

all gravel roads and level (well pretty darn near level!) sites

thanks for checking us out.


----------



## JimE (Jun 9, 2011)

RE: new eastern OK park

So from the looks of the URL on your profile can we assume you own the sie and are looking for a little free advertising versus going the usual route of paying RVUSA for it?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: new eastern OK park

Jim, maybe they are going to offer all us a free stay :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: new eastern OK park

:laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: new eastern OK park

I will take it if offered, but it may be in an area where the tornados went and clean out the area.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: new eastern OK park

well maybe they will pay us to come and visit their CG ,, and also flip the bill for fuel ,, now i would go for that ,, anyone else??? BTW ,, pay for u'r damn adds on here ,, or give all of us on here a free weeks stay at u'r camp ground  :approve:  :angry:


----------



## JimE (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: new eastern OK park

I'll be passing thru in a few weeks but I wont be stopping.  On the way to Maine to escape the Texas heat for a few weeks. After reading todays paper and finding out it was mid 90's in Maine yesterday, I figure I will spend the time in that 70ish degree ocean most of the time. That is until my drink is empty!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: new eastern OK park

Jim are you passing thru Ga.? if so let me know what area and I will see if I can stop by and chat with you


----------



## TravelRVing (Jun 10, 2011)

RE: new eastern OK park

Will definitely take a look at this one.  Sounds great.  Not terriblyfar from home.


----------



## mtlroofer (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: new eastern OK park

thanks for all of the warm and kind wishes!

yes, i tried to find a way to post something else first.  hard to do.

i did not ask you to stay, just to check the site out.

my apologies for trying to be polite.

however, you are ALL still invited to drop by anytime.

thanks again!

 :blackeye:


----------



## mtlroofer (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: new eastern OK park

oh, btw,

if i was trying to advertise i would have posted a url, like this

www.myharborrv.com

hahahaha
 :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: new eastern OK park

You did in your profile.  Are we going to get a discount?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: new eastern OK park

Place looks nice to me... I would stop there if I were in the area.


----------

